# How many fruit flies can I feed my betta per day?



## kilabelle (Aug 23, 2011)

I bought my daughter a betta. He's in a 2 gal tank and seems very happy. He never sits still though, (I think he' ADD), always swimming around. Anyway, I tried the betta flakes, the pellets, the blood worms and the shrimp. He would not touch them. Then a friend suggested fruit flies. He LOVES them! The guy at the pet store said for an active betta, 10 fruit flies a day should be sufficient. This seems a bit much to me. I've been giving him 2 in morning and 2 at night, but he still wants more. I don't want to over or underfeed, so how many would be just right?


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

welcome to the forum! I have never heard of giving them fruit flies. It has been said that their stomach is about the size of their eye or something like that, i think giving him 3 in the morning and 2-3 at night might work, bettas are known for being little piggy's. also sometimes it will take up to 5 days for bettas to eat other foods like pellets or flakes. were the blood worms frozen or freeze dried?


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

You can also try crushing the pellets (I take the lid for the pellets, put the pellet under and lightly press down, practise does make perfect) it is a bit messier, but my bettas with SBD, fin damage, and my smaller mouthed bettas (aka Chile) who have trouble with bigger pellets, if you offer the food he doesnt eat it, believe in the oh well policy, if you dont want the yummies I offer, you can try again tomorrow, crushing the pellets and/or soaking them in garlic can make them more appealing
I do feed a CRUMB of frozen bloodworm once a week (they LOVE it) also, occasionally mosquito larva (but I have to be carful since my male Hercules will go on hunger strikes after having the M larva)


----------



## kilabelle (Aug 23, 2011)

Day two and three were dried blood worms. Would not eat. On day four and five I tried the frozen ones. He would try them and spit it out. He was getting pale by day six. That's when I gave him the fruit lies. His color has returned and even more vibrant than the day we bought him.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

the feeze dried blood worms can cause serious bloat and loss of appetite, have you tried M larva or soaking pellets in garlic (also helps with parasites)
I couldnt get Hercules to eat for the first couple days I brought him home either, when I got him to eat (M larva, then later pellets soaked in garlic) he was much moreenergetic and fin growth and color improved


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Freeze dried food should be rehydrated before feeding to prevent digestive problems.


----------

